# Heat eraser for cold peel transfers



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

Morning all.......

Where do I find a heat eraser for cold peel transfers?

New to this game, so bear with me.

TIA
Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use a dry eraser fom office supply store.Cheaper and looks the exact same.... JB


----------



## Predator (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry, but anyone cares to explain what does a heat eraser do?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

you rub the eraser over the heated area and it helps cool the design. .,....JB


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

imprintables sells them.

I have glass ontop of my work table, and that takes the heat out faster than anything Ive tried. Just put the shirt transfer down, and let it cool on the glass.


----------

